# Your kidding me!



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought some staging a few weeks back. 5x5x7, 2 sections. I got the staging and planks. I ordered casters with it the same time. Now more than 5 weeks later, stopping in HD every single morning and calling the main office. Yesterday after 3 weeks or so of waiting for my refund I had to call again. Guess what?

They had the casters sitting in the store this entire time and never bothered checking. I am irate now after hearing this. 

HD said after I get the casters they will issue some sort of discount. Guess what again? I will not step foot in HD any more. We needed the staging for a job (interior) and couldn't use the new staging. So stuff the discount/refund where the sun doesn't shine.

I used to spend maybe a grand a month there, so we are small fries to them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Everyone who is surprised that HD would do something like this, say AYE


.........



.........


(crickets)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> Everyone who is surprised that HD would do something like this, say AYE
> 
> 
> .........
> ...


The tracking number they gave me shows it is still in route.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

As a business man, you can't afford to keep burning bridges behind you. Maybe it's time to look in the mirror and work on how you treat people.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Squid 
U really are a squid
Disagree completely


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would definitely use the credit.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

squid said:


> As a business man, you can't afford to keep burning bridges behind you. Maybe it's time to look in the mirror and work on how you treat people.


I don't even think you need to be a "business man" to recognize that there is rampant incompetency due to a distracted and hurried society. But in order to maintain collaboration with suppliers, banks, and businesses in general, there has to be a certain tolerance for discrepancies in service. Otherwise, you'll be running around for ever trying to find the perfect place that caters to your every whim.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

squid said:


> As a business man, you can't afford to keep burning bridges behind you. Maybe it's time to look in the mirror and work on how you treat people.



Methinks you missed in the OP that Dave was talking about Home Depot.

A) they ain't people there, they are DRONES

B) no bridges to be burned - it's HD

C) what self respecting business man CARES what the big boxes think

D) are you intentionally trying to stir the pot ?


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

After reading pretty much every one of cd's 6000 something posts, it seems to me that he's not afraid to call out anyone he comes in contact with if he doesn't get his way.

People arn't perfect. Sometimes they suck. Stop whining and deal with it.

Maybe the person at HD didn't like his tone of service. Maybe Dave could have handled it better. Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

i wouldn't even think to buy scaffolding from HD or Lowes. Seriously.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> i wouldn't even think to buy scaffolding from HD or Lowes. Seriously.


Me neither. Northern Tools is where I've always bought it, or I buy used if I can find some.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> Squid
> U really are a squid
> Disagree completely


Whatchu got against Sailors?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Lowes. I heard you can go and buy a paint sprayer use it for a few days and return for a full refund. Not that I would do that.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Boco said:


> Lowes. I heard you can go and buy a paint sprayer use it for a few days and return for a full refund. Not that I would do that.


Not sure you could do that more than once.

That being said at HD once, I saw a woman return a dead plant she said she'd bought more than 6 months ago. Customer service person didn't even blink, just gave her the money back.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Other than the paint department at HD (which I never go to much less purchase anything from) I will go to HD to get some things as long as I know what I want and don't require any assistance - or have any questions that need to be answered (well, at least answered _accurately_).


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I avoid HD like the plague:yes:


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

This. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OccBmI9ZD1A


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Me neither. Northern Tools is where I've always bought it, or I buy used if I can find some.


So Northern Tools is the high quality store for the specialist?

I've never been to one, just seen a catalogue or two. For some reason I thought they were a big box like Home Despot, Blowes, Menerds, Harbor Fraught, etc.

You recommend them over the rest?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> So Northern Tools is the high quality store for the specialist?
> 
> I've never been to one, just seen a catalogue or two. For some reason I thought they were a big box like Home Despot, Blowes, Menerds, Harbor Fraught, etc.
> 
> You recommend them over the rest?


Now THERE'S a very low bar to vault over. 

"I recommend the o'dur de skunk over the malodorous dead whale"

I will admit that I frequent Blowes often. When I was still hanging, they carried the two pastes I use. I also will buy 2 x 3 's when I need to keep my firewood off the ground, nails, screening, and I think I got the humming bird feeders there. 

HD just pisses me off every time I walk in.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

squid said:


> As a business man, you can't afford to keep burning bridges behind you. Maybe it's time to look in the mirror and work on how you treat people.


Every day while waiting for these to come in I would go to the pro desk like I do every time, shoot the chit with the guys, pay for what ever I was buying if any thing then left. Yesterday after waiting 5 weeks for a refund only to find out they had them wouldn't you be a bit pissed off.

To me they should me how un professional that company really is. Why do I want to give MY hard earned money to them? It could have been Lowes this happened at and I would be the same way.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Every day while waiting for these to come in I would go to the pro desk like I do every time, shoot the chit with the guys, pay for what ever I was buying if any thing then left. Yesterday after waiting 5 weeks for a refund only to find out they had them wouldn't you be a bit pissed off.
> 
> To me they should me how un professional that company really is. Why do I want to give MY hard earned money to them? It could have been Lowes this happened at and I would be the same way.


OK. Stay outta the big box stores once and for all. You need to find a network of suppliers that will deliver the stuff to ur doorstep right now if not sooner. I don't really think I've been tool shopping in one of those stores in 5+ years. Everything comes from a supplier, and shipped to.our shop. Usually free shipping too. U considered grainger? Google ACME Tools, not sure if they're in your neck of the woods or not. 

You'll know when u find the right one. There won't be any snazzy signs claiming paint an primer in one. Might not even have a restroom. But they got every tool known to man or else they'll have it for u within twelve hours.

Their r all kinds of supply houses that operate outta the warehouse districts. Shabby, rundown looking, but they have what ur lookin for. Every time. A really good supplier, will know what u need even before u need it! Or u can call em an tell em u need some sorta doohickey for setting up a watchamacallit. They pull the exact part outta the bin and have it at ur jobsite by lunchtime.

Leave the big boxes for HO's, and Arch.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> OK.
> 
> Leave the big boxes for HO's, and Arch.


I like 'em 'cause ya don' hafta interact with a drone if you don' wanna. Self check outs is a curmudgeon's dream :thumbsup:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

daArch said:


> I like 'em 'cause ya don' hafta interact with a drone if you don' wanna. Self check outs is a curmudgeon's dream :thumbsup:


I can see it working as long as u only need a cheap p.o.s. tool. But if u need a doohickey, ur screwed :-?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> I can see it working as long as u only need a cheap p.o.s. tool. But if u need a doohickey, ur screwed :-?


No, I go to Ace when I need a dohickey, as I found out last fall

And I gave IT a good screwing 

http://www.painttalk.com/f14/i-need-dohickey-29525/


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Yup Grainger. McMaster-Carr might be a good one to look at also.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

We are a schizophrenic bunch here at PT. If I should collect unemployment in the winter I am a worthless bum. If I should get a seasonal job at a big box in the winter I am a worthless drone.

I love this place. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> We are a schizophrenic bunch here at PT. If I should collect unemployment in the winter I am a worthless bum. If I should get a seasonal job at a big box in the winter I am a worthless drone.
> 
> I love this place. Wouldn't have it any other way.


you're catching on

Moral: you can't win on PT :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Anchors Aweigh Paint said:


> This. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OccBmI9ZD1A



Omg that was so funny! Thanks for that! I needed a good laugh!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> We are a schizophrenic bunch here at PT. If I should collect unemployment in the winter I am a worthless bum. If I should get a seasonal job at a big box in the winter I am a worthless drone.
> 
> I love this place. Wouldn't have it any other way.


You make more being a worthless bum


----------

